# Toy Poodle Breeders in the UK



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It's sometime since I was looking for a breeder, and I think several of those I contacted may no longer be actively breeding. Poppy's breeder was in a remote area, so not easy to visit, which I think is highly desirable. I'd suggest looking through the list on the Kennel Club site, checking their websites (cross check the breeder's name against the list on Champdogs if you need to know the kennel prefix: All Toy Poodle Breeders - Champdogs ®) and then sending a feeler email to those you think might be a good match. Remember that breeders often pay more attention to their dogs than their website, though! Say how you found them, why you want a toy poodle pup, and briefly describe the sort of home you can offer (Are you at home all day? Do you have an enclosed garden? Have you thought through a poodle's grooming requirements? Have you owned a dog before, and if not do you have a source of help and advice to hand?). I found most people responded well, and if they had a litter planned that might produce a suitable pup we then got onto more detailed discussions about health tests, temperament, visiting etc.


----------



## BeepsMa (Feb 25, 2017)

fjm said:


> It's sometime since I was looking for a breeder, and I think several of those I contacted may no longer be actively breeding. Poppy's breeder was in a remote area, so not easy to visit, which I think is highly desirable. I'd suggest looking through the list on the Kennel Club site, checking their websites (cross check the breeder's name against the list on Champdogs if you need to know the kennel prefix: All Toy Poodle Breeders - Champdogs Â[emoji768]) and then sending a feeler email to those you think might be a good match. Remember that breeders often pay more attention to their dogs than their website, though! Say how you found them, why you want a toy poodle pup, and briefly describe the sort of home you can offer (Are you at home all day? Do you have an enclosed garden? Have you thought through a poodle's grooming requirements? Have you owned a dog before, and if not do you have a source of help and advice to hand?). I found most people responded well, and if they had a litter planned that might produce a suitable pup we then got onto more detailed discussions about health tests, temperament, visiting etc.




Thank you for the advice fjm! I will definitely do that. I was also considering going to a few dog shows and possibly contacting some of the UK poodle clubs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

